# executables mit eclipse erstellen



## EinGast (24. Feb 2004)

so langsam aber sicher nimmt mein Java-Programm gestalt an und soll nun zum Anwender zum testen. Die Frage ist nur, wie krieg ich das auf dessen (Windows-)PC zum laufen...
ich weiß, entweder als ausführbare jar oder exe. 
ne exe kann man mit eclipse ja standardmäßig nicht erzeugen. gibts da ein plugin?
ne jar kann eclipse erzeugen. problem nur, dass ich andere jars eingebunden habe (für JSortedTable und den JDBC-Treiber von DB2...). das sollte auch alles in die exe/jar exportiert werden. Nur wie?

ich hoff, ihr könnt mir helfen. ist mein erstes größeres Java-Programm...


----------



## el_barto (24. Feb 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1525.html


----------



## EinGast (24. Feb 2004)

danke!

hatte nur nach eclipse und exe gesucht, da hat ers natürlich net gefunden...


----------



## painaway (9. Mrz 2004)

Müsste auch mit folgendem Freeware-Tool funktionieren: 
JanexBuilder

gruss,
pain


----------



## paedubucher (15. Mai 2005)

el_barto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1525.html



Diese frage habe ich auch, der Link geht aber leider nicht mehr  :? 

Kann mir den mal jemand nachreichen?

Gruss, paedubucher

PS: 1. Beitrag  :applaus:


----------



## Roar (15. Mai 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1525


----------



## paedubucher (15. Mai 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1525



Vielen Dank erstmals.

EDIT: Jetzt ist auch das Problem mit den nicht-ausführbaren .jar-Files behoben  :wink:


----------

